# Free scary movies to enjoy on Hulu!



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

I made a list of all the scary movies on http:\\Hulu - Watch your favorites. Anytime. For free.
they are free and very good quality. plus tons of other movies and tv shows all free for the viewing! Happy Halloween!

Amityville 2 The Posession
The Car
The Catacombs
Dressed to Kill
Ed Gein
Empire of the Ants
Ghostbusters I & 2
The Ghoulies 2
Island of Dr. Moreau
Joyride
Near Dark
Pitch Black
Species 3
Underworld Evolution
When a Stranger Calls


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Fearnet always has free horror movies: 

Free Horror Movies - Horror Movie Clips at FEARnet


----------

